# How much do you smoke?



## phatpharmer (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guy's some people around me feel I smoke a little to much, which I say never to much! I smoke about an OZ a week that's an average of 4g a day I think that would be a moderate smoker, I was wondering the average amount you guys smoke a week? I think the people around me (wife) should just smoke more themselves that way they don't feel left out. (my opion of course)Anyways let me no what you guy's think PP:hubba:


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Phat,
 I'd say if I could afford it and find it that often I'd smoke more than I do. I average probably a 1/4 to an 1/2 OZ in an avaerage week. Like to burn a bowl for breakfast going to work, (I work at an organic grocery store... FREE MUNCHIES!!!), have a few hits on breaks and lunch, burn one goin home. 
 HappyHAppyHAppyHAppy.... 'till it's gone. Lol like right now. 
Smoke a good one for me baby!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 14, 2008)

1 oz every 3 weeks between the clan that burns out around me. we normally have a couple of :bong1: and then sometimes later that day we :48: makes for a even keel day round these parts


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 14, 2008)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Hi guy's some people around me feel I smoke a little to much, which I say never to much! I smoke about an OZ a week that's an average of 4g a day I think that would be a moderate smoker, I was wondering the average amount you guys smoke a week? I think the people around me (wife) should just smoke more themselves that way they don't feel left out. (my opion of course)Anyways let me no what you guy's think PP:hubba:



well..

Before I left the country for a few weeks me and the wife would burn about two ounces or more a month..._easy._

Which was becoming EXPENSIVE....

I had a six ounces or so plus about a POUND of super potent cannabutter (Trimmings from six plants, popcorn buds, and a foot long NYSourD outdoor Cola that had Borytis in the middle) Plus weed purchased at various cannabis clubs.....  

Gone in ONE MONTH...

Then we went on vacation, or holiday...whatever..

...and smoked about a joints worth a day for three weeks.

Now  after coming back and being back for some time we are down to two ounces a month...which is not that bad considering a bowl is RARELY smoked in this house...

We're JOINT folks here...
Wishing badly for that Joint Rolling Contest...

Please?

So don't feel bad phatpharmer, we're light smokers compared to a lot of folks I know....

But than again...this _is _Cali...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2008)

I am a light smoker.  An oz can probably last me a year.

BUT!  I've discovered the joys of mj brownies and just made a batch using 3/4 an oz and I know they won't last me a year...lol.

I smoke between 3-5 days a week....


----------



## snuggles (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I may smoke too much at times. I'm a phasey guy in "real" life. I am the same with MJ, I have weeks where I may smoke over an ounce and I have weeks were I smoke a half ounce. I would say on average about 3 to 4 ounces a month, which is fine IMO...I'm not wasting money (growing), I handle all my responsibilities (most of them LOL, and this is not MJ related I'm just a 34 year old child at times), I'm not hurting anyone, and as for my lungs well it's not good but I smoke Reds so what can I really complain about there. And lastly it helped me quit my drinking (2.5 years and going strong), it's the old repleacing one addiction with the other except in my case I've smoked for 15 years and only drank for like 10 years, so it's not like I replaced one with the other persay. Booze destroyed my life plain and simple MJ is good for me, anyone with an addictive personality like me will tell you "you never get rid of your addictions you just replace them" so in my mind I'm better off then I was and I am LOL.

Some guy on here was claiming he smoked 2lbs in 2 days or something...is that possible?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually smoke a 1/4 a week, sometimes a half-oz a week of kine.


more if its midds.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 14, 2008)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Hi guy's some people around me feel I smoke a little to much, which I say never to much! I smoke about an OZ a week that's an average of 4g a day I think that would be a moderate smoker, I was wondering the average amount you guys smoke a week? I think the people around me (wife) should just smoke more themselves that way they don't feel left out. (my opion of course)Anyways let me no what you guy's think PP:hubba:


 
_I think 4 grams a day is not too much, I smoke about 2 grams a day, maybe 15-20 bongs. :bong1:_


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't smoke much, although it is every day i smoke about 2 grams a week. Potent pot and you don't need much. When I was in high school, i smoked about an ounce a day. Now that was over 30 years ago, and the pot was not what it is today.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 14, 2008)

I am a Smoker   and I buy Qp once a month for the wife and I and it gone by payday   but that street weed that comes from mexico that has lots of seeds so with all the seeds out and stems cleaned and what I would end up with is about little over 3 ounces for the month..


Those that comes over leaves really STONED..:stoned:.   :48:


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 14, 2008)

Like SmokinMom, it seems to take me about a year to get through an ounce.  I smoke only one bowl in the evening after work and I'm fine for the night.  I've still got an ounce or two left from a grow I did 2 years ago (doesn't stop me from growing though....LOL!).

I don't know how you guys can go through an ounce per month, let alone an ounce per week (or day???).   I would never be able to get anything done.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 14, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Like SmokinMom, it seems to take me about a year to get through an ounce. I smoke only one bowl in the evening after work and I'm fine for the night. I've still got an ounce or two left from a grow I did 2 years ago (doesn't stop me from growing though....LOL!).
> 
> I don't know how you guys can go through an ounce per month, let alone an ounce per week (or day???). I would never be able to get anything done.


 

So does that mean ur into profit then ?  That wrong !
With all that Good Smoke u grow and only 1 pipe a night ? MM  they must be Tiny buds on that plant.

Myself I am a walking THC blood bank if u asked me LOL,  all my Doctor asked how much I smoke and they believe me when they do a drug test when checking out other stuff through the Piss crape and the THC is the highest he has seen LOL
I can maintain as long as it NOT HOT outside LOL and besides I like to get stone and make things as long as I have everything on hand..Hehehe

Got to LOVE to Smoke Weed. :48:


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 14, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> MM they must be Tiny buds on that plant.


 
Yup, very tiny...LOL! :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2008)

I go through 3-4 ozs a month...but I share a lot.  I'm not sure exactly how much I consume, but I smoke every day, pretty much throughout the day (unless I am using power tools).


----------



## headband (Apr 15, 2008)

i pack a bong snap every 15 minutes, im awake 17 hours a day. so how ever much that is.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

Me and my wife smoke about 1/2 oz a week or so. Give or take a little bit depending on how many and often we have friends over. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Meg (Apr 15, 2008)

Little less than a gram a day! Wish it could be more.. but no cash.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 15, 2008)

i think i smoke an oz every three weeks. sometimes more it just depends on the weather. i work outside so if it rains and im home i smoke alot more.  i would smoke at work but it would be dangeous, i run heavy equipment. my family thinks i smoke to much but i have some of my best ideas when i smoke. now if i can remember them its on.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2008)

I love you AB!  



			
				AlienBait said:
			
		

> Yup, very tiny...LOL! :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 15, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _ I smoke about 2 grams a day, maybe 15-20 bongs. :bong1:_


 
wow that has got to be the smallest bell on a bong ever if your packing 15-20 bells with 2gms/day the J i roll at night has atleast that much in it  and i know 4gms (1/8oz) isnt that much per day really only get aobut 3 god Js out of it IMO, but you will be :stoned: all day


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 15, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Yup, very tiny...LOL! :hubba:


 
:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:  and u do this all the time to get this much ?
That is 1 small bud u grow there and how many lights u got going on ?
So does it out way ur elect bill ? 
Sure Looks Pretty though..!
Here to Yea Alien:48:


----------



## snuggles (Apr 15, 2008)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Hi guy's some people around me feel I smoke a little to much, which I say never to much! I smoke about an OZ a week that's an average of 4g a day I think that would be a moderate smoker, I was wondering the average amount you guys smoke a week? I think the people around me (wife) should just smoke more themselves that way they don't feel left out. (my opion of course)Anyways let me no what you guy's think PP:hubba:



Obviously you don't think you smoke too much so I wouldn't worry what others say. People tell me the same thing and some of these people drink like fish and some of them snort crap up their nose...why would I listen. There is this stigma attached to it, does anyone ever tell you you take too much tylenol or drink too much iced tea, or you eat too much broccoli (MJ is a plant like broccoli) NO cause they don't have a stigma attached to them like MJ does, obviously your girl isn't one of them thank the lord for you but there are so many people that "care" about how much people smoke. I hear it all the time, yet when I drank like a fish no one said a word.

However if the old lady is mad cause it's effecting your relationship or your motivation you might want to listen....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well me and the girl friend combined with all our friends id say a lil over an OZ a week. But i have to hide it when i go to work because the girl friend wont stop smoking. She smokes moor than me and i smoke a lot, i guess we are perfect for each other.... AWWWWW, i am going to ask her to marry me!!


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I love you AB!


 Uh, oh.... :hubba:   




			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: and u do this all the time to get this much ?
> That is 1 small bud u grow there and how many lights u got going on ?
> So does it out way ur elect bill ?
> Sure Looks Pretty though..!
> Here to Yea Alien:48:


 
LMAO!  That was from the "ShotGlass" grow we did last year:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12615

Here is what I've got going on now:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24683

And to answer your earlier question, no, I don't sell.  I'm just stocking up on a few strains that I like.  In fact, I'll probably stop growing for "production" after this spring as I should have enough to last 10 years (as long as it doesn't rot or mold).


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2008)

AB- doesn't it feel great to be set for years and years?    I miss growing, but atleast I don't have to worry about it...lol.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 17, 2008)

I think im about a 1/4 ounce a week guy so an ounce a month.

I plan on smoking quarter ounce on 420 yay i cant wait...


----------



## Melissa (Apr 17, 2008)

an oz lasts me about 8or 9 days ,,,but its pretty standard weed ,,,cannot wait to roll up a big fat joint of my own :tokie:


----------



## 50bud (Apr 17, 2008)

I smoke about a half oz a week or close to it.:ccc: :bongin: :bong:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 18, 2008)

An oz lasts me about 5 maybe 6 months. 15 years ago it would have lasted me a week if that lol.


----------



## fishcabo (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to smoke 5 or more bongs hits a day while going to college.  (yes I did graduate with a b.s. in environmental work)  Now I just have one small bowl at night one or two hours before bed.  I give most of what I grow away to other card holders like myself.  Got to stay off the radar these days.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 19, 2008)

about a 1.5 grams a day...


----------



## weedsmkr83 (Aug 17, 2008)

well honestly i smoke about 7 - 14 grams daily....thats 9 to 10 blunts a day


----------



## andy52 (Aug 17, 2008)

when i have some decent smoke.i skoke about a 1/2 oz week to 10 days.probably will go up when i get my first grow under my belt.especially knowing i have others in flower also.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 17, 2008)

For me it is usually 1/4 oz a week.  I really just smoke after i get home from work and pretty much all day on the weekends!  Big up to all the smoking crew!  :tokie:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 17, 2008)

My girl and i spoke about 1/2 ounce a week.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 17, 2008)

i smoke an ounce a week easily.... maybe more. But hey, atleast it ain't crack!


----------



## stoneybologne (Aug 19, 2008)

i smoke about a snap a night. i used to smoke alot when i was younger, but i have too much responsibilities now. 
if i could, i would quit smoking weed all together.
but then i'd probably go crazy, or just become a complete jerk off like the rest of the world


----------



## mojosat (Aug 20, 2008)

Oz lasts me about 4 months usually and I average 2 grows a year..although I started my third this year already.. since I gave away so much of the last two grows.

How much is too much is up to you, as long as you are fufilling your responsibilities who cares how much you smoke? What is smoking to much imo is when folks smoke and drive. If you can't wait to smoke that bad that you have to put the lives of others at risk, then you should probably reexamine your habits. I have several idiot friends that swear up and down that they are just fine when they do it and at least half of them have been pulled over for either routine traffic stuff or driving erraticly and then busted for pot. LEO aside, its just plain moronic...its a drug, it impairs your ability and anyone that thinks that it does'nt is kidding themselves.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 20, 2008)

a girl is going to prison near me because she was way too stoned to drive but did anyway. long story short, she killed a man on a bicycle. she wasn't drinking or doing any other drugs.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 20, 2008)

well i guess that i fall in that oz-a-week club.. sometimes more.....


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

A bowl a night for pain.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

same as mojostat, oz. lasts around 4 months'. so i've got no need to grow over a few plants each grow.


----------



## bbq gizzid (Aug 20, 2008)

like an 8th every 3 days. if i could afford it, though i'd be smoking an 8th a day.


----------



## Sampson (Aug 20, 2008)

alot...


----------



## cubby (Feb 21, 2009)

I burn a 1/4 a week, unless I'm up at the cabin, then about twice that. I love to get wasted and walk around the woods or do some fishing.


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 22, 2009)

.50 thru the week and a .50 or more thru the weekend.


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 22, 2009)

me and my girlfriend smoke a quarter every week. re up every wednesday


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 22, 2009)

A quarter will last me roughly 1-2 Weeks.

I started off buying sticks but got sick of how expensive they became so moved to quarters. Now I'm sick of quarters and buying in ounces. Saves me money and saves me dealing with dealers.

-Trippy


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 22, 2009)

3 big fat bowls a day, unless i'm wrenching on a vehicle, then it's double that

1- 1 1/2 oz a month.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 22, 2009)

well for me it depends on how much i have. ive made a joint last me 5 days before, with the help of oneys. haha. but if i had an oz. probably no more than 3 days. when i have it i smoke it. the longest i made a half oz last was 3 days. most of the time when i get a half i make some crazy bong and blast it through til its gone or save a joint for the morning. haha. but lately ive been buying joints and dimebags and make either one last me 3 days. well 2 if its just a joint.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm cyclic go by the seasons. i smoke more in winter and dead summer but light fall and spring. a lot for me is about an ounce a week then will go 2-3 weeks without just cuz i'm not in the mood.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, people actually get not in the mood to smoke. i can never get enough, it always kills me when people say lets put out the blunt, no point in smoking more were all already stoned. and im the only one saying NO DONT! i want. i always feel the need to hit it atleast 3 more times when people want to put it out. haha. but when its mine we smoke the whole thing, the person that wants to save and put it out gets skipped in rotation.


----------

